# The Hundred Thousand Dollar Dog



## Leslie B (Mar 17, 2011)

No, seriously, I am sure that I have spent at least $100,000 because of this dog. 

We got him 15 years ago with the idea that my husband wanted a hunting dog and then he volunteered me to train it. I had all the time in the world with that full time job and the 4 kids we still had at home. Of course, we were living in an unfinished house that we worked on as we could. It was AWESOME!!

Still, that little fluff we called Sam had a way about him and he wormed his way into my heart without me ever realizing it. I always was a dog person so it seemed natural. Training him was way more fun than interacting with those pesky teenagers we had or staining woodwork, so after work and on the weekends I could be found training and working with Sam. Soon we were off to hunt tests and training nights, dog club meetings, and researching training methods. Soon the credit card was burning up with e collars, bumpers, launchers, blinds, and birds. Lets not even talk about the regular collars, leashes, crates and vet bills. I hauled Dan into the training since it is hard to do by myself. He also caught the dog virus and was quickly outdoing me in training skill. 

The kids grew up and moved out and as each one left we got more dogs. It was a great trade up but the kids were sorely disappointed to see us so happy at their replacements! Love the kids but the dogs were happier to see us than the teenagers. Still with all the dogs, Sam was my boy. He followed me unless Dan pulled out a gun. After we became empty nesters, we became MapleHills Kennel. The credit card continued to smoke with use and Sam became the foundation for our line. He continued to be my shadow but the exception now was that if gun came out or if a girl was in heat.

But with all good things, they do come to an end. MapleHills is around to stay but Sam, that little ball of fluff that so took over my heart, passed away on April 9th. 15 is a great old age for a golden. Even longer for a boy who got into so much trouble for so many years. 

I have so many sweet stories of the old boy. He would play with the grandkids, gently greet disabled visitors and all the puppies and kittens loved him. He would always get down low to play with them so very gently. It was like he knew how fragile they were. There were many days Sam went to work with Dan or me and all the clients loved him. Smart, sweet, gentle, loving all described him. However, I have never been so mortified by an animal as I was by some of his antics. Lifting his leg on a bird at a training demo, stealing the roast off the stove, ditching me in a corn field when he decided I was not hunting like he wanted to, pooping on camera at a hunt test, stealing all the stuffed animals from my daughters room and systematically removing all of their eyes, catching chickens and delivering them to hand (they hated that). The number of stolen items I found in his kennel was unbelievable. That dog must have had a cast iron gut and I spent a fortune on socks and underwear just to keep up with him.

Sam was Dan’s “go to” hunting dog for many years. He could out hunt dogs with more advanced titles every time. It was not just his golden nose, I think he was also just as wily as those birds and knew where they would be hiding. Of course, no duck hunting trip was complete without Sam first jumping in the ice cold water BEFORE he got in the boat. Then another trip into the water once they reached the point where Dan hunted. A good shake as close to Dan as possible and then he was ready to hunt. I think Dan wanted to shoot the dog instead of the ducks. Did I mention he did this every time?

We still shake our heads at the escape artist that he was. He was the king of finding a small hole in a fence and making it big enough to wiggle thru and then he was off. He always came back but usually in the middle of the night and only after I worried myself to death. Then the b******d would bark at my window to let him in. The nerve of that dog! I wanted to hug him and beat him all at the same time. Usually he was covered in stickers and sopping wet so I refrained from either – but I threatened good. He ignored me.

He rested on his bed in my office when I started to write this memorial. I meant to post this soon after his death but I could not open it without crying too hard to see the screen. The last thing that we could do for him was to help him on his journey. The appointment with the vet was set and broken 3 times before Dan set his foot down and made me see that Sam was too tough to show me how he was suffering. 

He is buried beside the kennel. His giant legacy right next to him. While his body is buried his spirit is free where he can run wild, catch birds, steal roasts, sneak thru fences, romance the girls, jump in ice cold water and have fun. Where ever he is he is having a blast and who ever is taking care of him is going to be mad, I know that for sure.

God Speed Sam – I miss you more than you could ever know.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss, Leslie. That hole they leave is so big because they were so big in your life. 
The depth of your missing him is a reflection of just how much he was to you- and to the breed.


----------



## rosegold (Nov 9, 2016)

What a beautiful tribute. My condolences.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

So sorry for your loss. What a wonderful tribute to a very special dog.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Beautiful tribute. I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Lovely tribute to your boy. So sorry for your loss. They are never forgotten.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

What a beautiful tribute to Sam. 15 years is amazing - but of course still not long enough. Love that he is buried by the kennel. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Sam, what a very special boy that truly touched your lives in so many ways. 

Godspeed Sam


----------



## LdyTlfrd (Jan 11, 2017)

I am trying to type with through my tears. What a beautiful tribute to a beautiful soul, RIP Sam.


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

Sam must have been some rascal. He lived a great, long and adventurous life. Rest assured you are not alone here on how you feel missing your awesome Golden. I hope time brings you comfort and that you feel better soon.

Godspeed to Sam...


dlm ny country


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

What an absolutely beautiful tribute to an incredible dog. You had me in tears as I laughed at Sam's antics and cried at your devastating loss. You were clearly blessed with one of the best and he was blessed to have you. I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sam*

Leslie:

You wrote a BEAUTIFUL tribute for Sam!
I agree that Sam sounds like a rascal; what a fun boy, wish I had met him.
There is something so special about Goldens. 15 is a wonderful age.
Ken and I always seems to lose our dogs at 11 or 12. I'm sure my Smooch and Snobear are romping with Sam at the Rainbow Bridge and getting into trouble!
I added Sam to the 2017 Rainbow Bridge List.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...177-2017-rainbow-bridge-list.html#post7069329


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm so sorry you lost Sam. What a wonderful boy!


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

Thank you so much for sharing your more than heart full tribute of your journey with your precious boy Sam. 

Although I am sure his passing has left a huge void in your life, your amazing journey and adventures together have left your heart filled with wonderful memories that will always be with you. May these replace the tears with smiles and warm thoughts in time. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Oh Leslie, what an absolutely beautiful tribute to a life changing dog. Sam opened up and amazing, fun world for you and your husband and in return you loved him without measure. What a wonderful deal for both of you. My condolences on the loss of your boy. My heart goes out to you. Hold tight to your memories.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm so sorry, I didn't know that you lost Sam. God speed special boy!


----------



## Parker16 (May 30, 2016)

I'm crying. These tears can't stop rolling. Beautiful, beautiful tribute! I've never experienced the loss of a pet and can't even imagine the day when I'll have to say goodbye to my Parker. My most heartfelt condolences to you. Thank you for sharing your story and love for Sam with us.


----------



## PacGrove (Jun 11, 2017)

A wonderful tribute. Thank you.


----------



## PrincessDaisy (Dec 20, 2011)

Fifteen years! What a blessing in itself. And then to have a wonderful and fun dog too. 

Honestly, that the sort of dog I could live with, dedication to his work ethic for the joy of the hunt and those he hunts with, not a lot of the titles and honors. 

Sam was beautiful and sturdy. A wonderful example of what great field lines can produce.

Thank you for your tribute to him.

Max


----------



## azzure (Dec 10, 2011)

A lovely tribute. Thank you for posting and godspeed, Sam.


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

I am so sorry for the loss of your very handsome Sam! How lucky you were to have 15 wonderful years with him (although that's not enough). May your memories get you and your family through the tough times.


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Your tribute to Sam was perfect. I found myself laughing at his antics, and crying at the void that his passing left you and your family. 

He was an amazing boy. Sending all my love to you & your family. 

Lisa


----------



## Leslie B (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks for all of the kind words. Sam left behind a number of kids and grandkids that are serious hunting dogs, two went to hunting guides, a good number are running hunt tests or obedience trials, a number are therapy dogs and one is in search and rescue. He has also left behind a whole lot of loved family pets and part time hunting partners. I cannot count the number of families that have come back for a second pup from his line.

I realize that I omitted an important THANK YOU from my original post. I got Sam from Swampcollie, here on the forum, and I have him to thank - or blame if you look at my credit card statement!


----------



## Mr. Fuzzyface (Dec 20, 2009)

What an amazing life Sam had and how eloquently you described his adventures with you and your family. Thank you for sharing his story. I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm very late to this thread but I wanted to express my condolences for the loss of your Sam. I absolutely loved reading your tribute to him. He sounds like he kept your life busy with his antics and your heart full with love for him.

RIP Sam.


----------

